# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Serial Killers You ADMIRE

## Karl

First in line is Eric Robert Rudolph while he murdered is bomb were in defense of the UNBORN and the right to life and he hid for.nearly 6-7 years in the Nantahala Forest of North Carolina till he got pinched by some hick town sheriff for digging in a Save A Lot food store dumpster after midnight

----------

Network (04-06-2013)

----------


## Network

You're a hoot, Santa.

Abe Lincoln
FDR
Harry Truman
Dwight Eisenhower
JFK
Lyndon Johnson
Nixon
Ford
Bush
Obama

----------



----------


## Karl

Next in line is Theodore Kaczynski aka the UNABOMBER

In 1970 that man quit a proffesorship at Berkeley university next summer bout a stretch in Lincoln Montana became total ANARCHO-PRIMIVTISISM built a shack that closely resembeled Thoroeaus WALDEN with his bare hands and told society FUCK YOU

----------


## Network

> Next in line is Theodore Kaczynski aka the UNABOMBER
> 
> In 1970 that man quit a proffesorship at Berkeley university next summer bout a stretch in Lincoln Montana became total ANARCHO-PRIMIVTISISM built a shack that closely resembeled Thoroeaus WALDEN with his bare hands and told society FUCK YOU



Unabomber =

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Adolph Hitler.

----------


## Karl

Dont forget Jeffery Dahmer while I never knew Dahmer I got a connection to DAHMER


I did time at Columbia Correctional Institustion in Portage Wisconsin and played basketball in the same gym where Jeffery Damher got his skull.bashed in with a mop.handle

----------


## Network

> Adolph Hitler.



I'm thinking you might be serious.

But do you know the real story of Adolfo and the power-elite behind him?

Me either.

----------


## Trinnity

Admire? None.

----------

countryboy (04-06-2013),MedicineBow (09-30-2019)

----------


## The XL

Jane Fonda.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-06-2013)

----------


## Network

I admire the serial killer who keeps reincarnating in the form of state leaders.  

He puts the rest to shame by miles and somehow convinces the masses that he was working for them.

Here's to you, political serial killer.

----------

The XL (04-06-2013)

----------


## garyo

Pol Pot, but no admiration.

----------


## Guest

> Next in line is Theodore Kaczynski aka the UNABOMBER
> 
> In 1970 that man quit a proffesorship at Berkeley university next summer bout a stretch in Lincoln Montana became total ANARCHO-PRIMIVTISISM built a shack that closely resembeled Thoroeaus WALDEN with his bare hands and told society FUCK YOU


I actually dig the unibomber.  It wasn't his fault the See Eye Aye turned him into a killer.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Please tell me you guys are all joking.  Hitler?  Dahmer?  Unabomber?  FONDA?????   The only thing any of them were *ever* good for was target practice.  Especially Fonda, that traitorous bitch.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Please tell me you guys are all joking.  Hitler?  Dahmer?  Unabomber?  FONDA?????   The only thing any of them were *ever* good for was target practice.  Especially Fonda, that traitorous bitch.


Of course I was kidding. I'm Jewish, liking Hitler creates a paradox of self-loathing  :Tongue:

----------

OceanloverOH (04-06-2013)

----------


## patrickt

> Of course I was kidding. I'm Jewish, liking Hitler creates a paradox of self-loathing


So does voting for a Democrat but a lot of Jews do. I don't get it. I don't cheer anyone's death but I didn't shed a tear when I heard someone had killed Jeffrey Dahlmer. I wish the Russians had captured Hitler alive. The Unabomber was just a dangerous nut and looking for excuses for him is pitiful. John Wayne Gacey was a homicidal pedophile. Are you a serial killer if you go through an apartment killing eight nurses one at a time like Richard Speck did in 1966 or are you just a mass murderer? Stalin was a mass murderer on a grand scale as was Mao and Pol Pot.

I respect no serial killers and I respect no one who does.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> So does voting for a Democrat but a lot of Jews do. I don't get it.


I don't know how that qualifies as "self-loathing." Personally, if my people must vote along party lines, I'd prefer they vote Green Party, since that is much more closely related to what our religion asks of us.




> I don't cheer anyone's death but I didn't shed a tear when I heard someone had killed Jeffrey Dahlmer. I wish the Russians had captured Hitler alive. The Unabomber was just a dangerous nut and looking for excuses for him is pitiful. John Wayne Gacey was a homicidal pedophile. Are you a serial killer if you go through an apartment killing eight nurses one at a time like Richard Speck did in 1966 or are you just a mass murderer? Stalin was a mass murderer on a grand scale as was Mao and Pol Pot.
> 
> I respect no serial killers and I respect no one who does.


I agree with this.

----------


## The XL

> Please tell me you guys are all joking.  Hitler?  Dahmer?  Unabomber?  FONDA?????   The only thing any of them were *ever* good for was target practice.  Especially Fonda, that traitorous bitch.


Did you miss the troll face I used when citing Fonda.

But, especially Fonda, on a list with Hitler on it? Really?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-07-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Did you miss the troll face I used when citing Fonda.
> 
> But, *especially Fonda, on a list with Hitler on it? Really?*


Yes, *REALLY.*

----------


## The XL

Yes, because Jane Fonda and Adolph Hitler are comparable, lmfao.

----------


## littlejohn

did you know.. there is a *very popular show on television about a serial killer. he kills someone every week and folks love it. people buy the DVD's of the past seasons, cant get enough of it. If you ask any one of the fans whether they believe serial killing is a good thing, they will say no, and qualify the response with this --> " but this guy is killing people that deserve it, and he's nice, not mean to regular people or anything."

Ah - hah !! so the public loves justice. And this fellow delivers!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jeffery Damher


 Really! He was a coward and lured young men for sex, drugged them and killed them. He couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag.

----------


## patrickt

> did you know.. there is a *very popular show on television about a serial killer. he kills someone every week and folks love it. people buy the DVD's of the past seasons, cant get enough of it. If you ask any one of the fans whether they believe serial killing is a good thing, they will say no, and qualify the response with this --> " but this guy is killing people that deserve it, and he's nice, not mean to regular people or anything."
> 
> Ah - hah !! so the public loves justice. And this fellow delivers!


The reasons I don't have a television just keep multiplying.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Yes, because Jane Fonda and Adolph Hitler are comparable, lmfao.


No, XL, of course there's no comparison between Hanoi Jane and Adolph Hitler; I didn't say there was.  She may not be the monster that Hitler was....but I have a special hate for any lowlife scumbag who commits treason against their country.  By her traitorous activities with the VietCong, she caused many imprisoned U.S. soldiers and airmen to be tortured, mutilated and killed. She should NEVER have been let back into the United States after that; the Cong deserved her.  Traitors are nothing but shit to wipe off my shoe.

http://www.1stcavmedic.com/jane_fonda.htm

----------

birddog (04-07-2013),Crusader (09-30-2019),Hillofbeans (09-30-2019)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> did you know.. there is a *very popular show on television about a serial killer. he kills someone every week and folks love it. people buy the DVD's of the past seasons, cant get enough of it. If you ask any one of the fans whether they believe serial killing is a good thing, they will say no, and qualify the response with this --> " but this guy is killing people that deserve it, and he's nice, not mean to regular people or anything."
> 
> Ah - hah !! so the public loves justice. And this fellow delivers!


We should talk about the philosophy of Dexter sometime.

----------


## patrickt

> Yes, because Jane Fonda and Adolph Hitler are comparable, lmfao.


And, Ted Kazynski and Jeffrey Dahlmer aren't comparable but both are disgusting creatures.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Wayne Adam Ford.

He walked into the sheriff's station with the breast of one of his victims in his pocket and told the sergeant on duty that he had hurt some people.

----------


## jirqoadai

Gull of Bozeman fame

----------


## Northern Rivers

Margaret Sanger???  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   (Just kidding!)

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-30-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> Margaret Sanger???   (Just kidding!)


Ouch!!! That’s like saying any woman who has had 3 or more abortions is a serial killer...darn on second thought you may be right. Women may out number men when it comes to serial killers.

----------

Authentic (06-09-2022)

----------


## patrickt

> You're a hoot, Santa.
> 
> Abe Lincoln
> FDR
> Harry Truman
> Dwight Eisenhower
> JFK
> Lyndon Johnson
> Nixon
> ...


You forgot Sgt. York and Audie Murphy. As for serial murderers, I don't admire a damned one.

----------


## Abbey

Why would anyone admire a serial killer?

----------

Hillofbeans (09-30-2019),Rutabaga (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Why would anyone admire a serial killer?


Some serial killers admire their counterparts.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I'd admire anyone who would kill those serial train wrecks called soap operas.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Why would anyone admire a serial killer?


depends on ones deffinition. stinkn linkn was a very prolific one. alot of people still worship him. 
FDR was another. Tommy Wilson was 1 2.

----------


## Abbey

> I'd admire anyone who would kill those serial train wrecks called soap operas.


 Lol... yeah, they're pretty bad.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-30-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Ted Bundy referred to John Wayne Gacy during an interview as "the gentleman Gacy", apparently holding him in high esteem.

----------

